# Yorkville elite micron 400 speakers



## marcos

Anyone have any opinions on these? Cant find any useful info. How are they if you dont use a sub? Keep in mind, we only use them with keyboards, sequencer, guitar only, no live bass or drums. Style of music is mild rock, rock and roll.
Apprecitae any info.
Thanks


----------



## jb welder

That's the 2X10's with tweet?
They are a nice cab but as you noted, if you want to push lots of bass you would want to use a sub with them. So it will depend how bottom heavy your keyboards (& sequencer) are.
Make sure you have the correct tweeter protection bulbs in there.


----------



## marcos

jb welder said:


> That's the 2X10's with tweet?
> They are a nice cab but as you noted, if you want to push lots of bass you would want to use a sub with them. So it will depend how bottom heavy your keyboards (& sequencer) are.
> Make sure you have the correct tweeter protection bulbs in there.


Thanks JB. I found some specs on them and they would require a sub for sure to perform properly.


----------

